# A 1 ton diesel pickup and 30mpg?



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Should see these by next year:

http://blog.pricewheels.com/2010/08/23/mahindra-diesel-approved-epa/


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

A little bit more info:

http://gas2.org/2010/08/24/epa-approves-mahindra-diesel-pickup-for-u-s/


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

they have been supposedly coming since like 2009... so who knows, although that article kind of explains why... I will believe it when I see it


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Alot of people are going to be skeptical because of never hearing about them but they make a decent tractor for the money. My pops has two 40 hp tractors. One is a Deere and the other is Mahindra. He says he would by another Mahindra but he is known for being thrifty. Me personally, if I am hauling some tonnage around it is in 28' trailer and by the looks this thing would be swaying all over the place. It would look pretty tough pulling a 30' center console down to the beach for the week though.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks, but I always try to buy American


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

This is my choice  http://www.fordvehicles.com/trucks/superduty/ 6.4 liter diesel http://www.fordvehicles.com/trucks/superduty/


----------

